# Phrag. Acker’s Northstar



## KateL (Jun 24, 2020)

First bloom (second flower) “in situ”

.


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2020)

Now Kate dear you are bragging. I love it. I don't think I've
ever seen such distinct fenestrations...quite lovely.


----------



## KateL (Jun 25, 2020)

Dear Angela, You made me laugh and smile. No wonder I like this forum. Best, Kate


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 25, 2020)

I am in love with that pouch!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! What is the cross, if I may ask?


----------



## KateL (Jul 2, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! What is the cross, if I may ask?


Hi Eric,
Phrag. Acker’s Northstar is Inca Rose (besseae x Pink Panther) x Hanne Popow (besseae x schlimi), which of course makes it 50% besseae.
I’ve been blooming out a bunch of these little pink crosses that Chuck Acker put out a couple years ago. The color contrast in the fenestrations of this one really struck me and I definitely want to put my ”keeper” sign on it before I lose track . . . Best, Kate


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. A very complex cross. Do you know the CA #?


----------



## KateL (Jul 7, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. A very complex cross. Do you know the CA #?


Hi Eric, It is CA636. Aloha, Kate


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 7, 2020)

That is for sure a beauty. If you don't mind me asking how large is that flower?


----------



## KateL (Jul 7, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> That is for sure a beauty. If you don't mind me asking how large is that flower?


Hi Bob, I have cut the spike because it is a first bloom on a young plant, but I would say it was an average size for a phrag with its heritage, which is made up of 50% besseae, 37.5% schlimii, and the remainder fischer - in other words, a smaller phrag. As the plant matures, I hope for multiple blooming growths that retain that interesting color contrast, and maybe a little stronger shape to the petals, but I don’t see it ever getting to be a much larger flower. Best Regards, Kate


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks Kate.


----------

